
A Norwegian who knew tortoises so well that he changed the course of history - DiabloD3
http://nypesuppe.blogspot.com/2017/06/the-norwegian-who-knew-his-tortoises-so.html
======
FredrikMeyer
This was posted here a month ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14527429](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14527429)

